# ضع رأيك: لماذا يكره شيوخ السلف البابا شنودة؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مارس 2012)

*بعد الهجمة المتواصلة من قنوات وشيوخ السلفية على قداسة البابا شنودة رأيت أن احاول معكم أخوتى الوصول ولمس كبد حقيقة كره شيوخ السلف للبابا شنودة.
لذلك أرجو من الجميع المشاركة.
*


----------



## نصر 29 (31 مارس 2012)

لا احد يكره شخص لذاته .. اذا كان فى افراد تكلمت عن شخص البابا بعد موته مثل الشيخ وجدى غنيم فهذا لا يمثل المجموع حتى مجموع السلفيين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مارس 2012)

*طيب والشيخ محمد حمدى وخالد عبد الله وسيد العربىوغيرهم
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 مارس 2012)

*بختصار شديد اخونا سمعان احب اقلك من كلام وتعاليم السيد المسيح*
*قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت عالم*
*ياترا مين هيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح ابونا الغالى والحنين  وعلى راى البابا شنودة  ربنا موجود وكلة للخير ومسيرها تنتهى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2012)

*اللى سمعته من بعضهم ع الفضائيات ان محبتنا عموما لا تجوز مش لشخص البابا بس
كتر خيرهم  *


----------



## Alexander.t (31 مارس 2012)

لانهم يفتقرو الى معنى الحب الحقيقى


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2012)

بسمع مقولة عجيبة من هولاء
انىاكرهك فى اللة!!!!!!!!
عاوزة شرح دى
متوقع رد محفوظ منهم بس ما علينا نسمع برضة تانى ردهم هههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

لا يجوز ان يحبوا من ليس منهم

يعني الحب عندهم مشروط

دا اذا كانوا يعرفوا معني الحب اصلا


----------



## نصر 29 (31 مارس 2012)

والله يا جماعه يعنى انا مش عايز اقلبها جماعات وتيارات  منا ممكن اقولك ده وجدى غنيم اخوان اصلا مش سلفى وهكذا لكن الناس دى فى الاول والاخر مسلمين 

وهذا خطأ وكثير من المشايخ ردوهم ان هذا لا يجوز  وهذا محرم

مسألة الحب والكره دى زى ما وصفها جرجس الرد فيها محفوظ بس انا بقوله مش مهم يبقى محفوظ اد ما مهم يبقى مفهوم 

وللاسف كتير من الناس مش بتحاول تفهم اد ما بتحاول تنتقد وبس بدون فهم 

مسألة الحب والكره دى مرتبطه بالاعتقاد وانا شرحتها بأسلوب مبسط قبل كده هنا فى المنتدى وقلت ان الحب للأنسان اما الكره فللعقيده


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> والله يا جماعه يعنى انا مش عايز اقلبها جماعات وتيارات  منا ممكن اقولك ده وجدى غنيم اخوان اصلا مش سلفى وهكذا لكن الناس دى فى الاول والاخر مسلمين
> 
> وهذا خطأ وكثير من المشايخ ردوهم ان هذا لا يجوز  وهذا محرم
> 
> ...



عزر اقبح من ذنب بصراحه
ومن امتي بيتحكم علي الانسان من خلال عقيدته ؟

من الطبيعي ان احب الانسان لانه انسان مثلي

ولا اكره لانه يختلف عني في الدينا و اللون او الجنس ... الخ

بس نقول ايه بقي

اذا كانوا بيكرهوا اللي بختلف عنهم في الفكر 
يبقوا هايحبوا اللي مختلف عنهم في الدين وبالنسبه ليهم كافر


ربنا يرحم


----------



## نصر 29 (31 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عزر اقبح من ذنب بصراحه
> ومن امتي بيتحكم علي الانسان من خلال عقيدته ؟
> 
> من الطبيعي ان احب الانسان لانه انسان مثلي
> ...




يا اخت انتى داخله شمال ليه .. ليه متحاوليش تفهمى تفكير غيرك ازاى الموضوع منطقى جدا انا عايز اسألك سؤال هل ربنا بيحب الكفر بيه ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> يا اخت انتى داخله شمال ليه .. ليه متحاوليش تفهمى تفكير غيرك ازاى الموضوع منطقى جدا انا عايز اسألك سؤال هل ربنا بيحب الكفر بيه ؟


*الله يحب الجميع يا أخى لا يكره اى انسان مهما كان جنسه او عرقه او اعتقاده.*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (31 مارس 2012)

طيب ممكن ياسمعان اقول رأى 
يمكن علشان
وفاء قسطنطين 
وكاميليا شحاتة 
والفهم أن موقف البابا كان متشددا


----------



## نصر 29 (31 مارس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الله يحب الجميع يا أخى لا يكره اى انسان مهما كان جنسه او عرقه او اعتقاده.*



انا سؤالى مش على الاشخاص والذوات يا اخ سمعان انا بسأل عن الكفر بمفهومك انت وعقيدتك الله بيحب الكفر السؤال واضح


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> يا اخت انتى داخله شمال ليه .. ليه متحاوليش تفهمى تفكير غيرك ازاى الموضوع منطقى جدا انا عايز اسألك سؤال هل ربنا بيحب الكفر بيه ؟




انا مش داخله شمال ولا حاجه انا بوضح فكره
موجوده في اذهان اغلب السفليين

وانت بتسألني انا ربنا بيحب الكفر بيه ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا علي اساس اني انا اللي بفكر المختلف عني في الفكروالدين ؟؟؟؟
يا اخي دا فكر السلف وليس فكري وانت ادري بيهم مني

ولا هتقولي المقصود بالكفر هنا 
انه كافر بتعاليم ودين الاسلام الصحيحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> انا سؤالى مش على الاشخاص والذوات يا اخ سمعان انا بسأل عن الكفر بمفهومك انت وعقيدتك الله بيحب الكفر السؤال واضح


*الله يريد خلاص الانسان لكن اصرار الانسان على عناده او خطأه أو كفره لايمنع أمانة ومحبة الله .
الموقف المسيحى واضح لا اكره احد ولكننى اصلى من اجل خير الجميع ومن اجل تحقيق الله مشيئته فى حياتهم.*


----------



## نصر 29 (31 مارس 2012)

لا سؤالى يا نيفين عايزك تجاوبيه بناء على عقيدتك انتى مالكيش دعوه بالسلفيين دلوقتى عندك انتى فى المسيحيه الله بيحب الكفر بيه ؟ يا ايوه يا لا


----------



## نصر 29 (31 مارس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الله يريد خلاص الانسان لكن اصرار الانسان على عناده او خطأه أو كفره لايمنع أمانة ومحبة الله .
> الموقف المسيحى واضح لا اكره احد ولكننى اصلى من اجل خير الجميع ومن اجل تحقيق الله مشيئته فى حياتهم.*



يا سيدى خليك مباشر بالله عليك مش عايزين نتكلم كتير 

احنا بردو عايزين لكل المختلفين عننا الهدايه لكن انت عندك فى اعتقادك الله بيحب الكفر السؤال محدد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مارس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب ممكن ياسمعان اقول رأى
> يمكن علشان
> وفاء قسطنطين
> وكاميليا شحاتة
> والفهم أن موقف البابا كان متشددا


*اخى قصة وفاء وكاميليا واضحة وضوح الشمس ....عموم حتى لو مفيش كاميليا ولا وفاء هل موقف السلفيين كان هيتغير؟
خلى بالك المسيحيه مفيهاش حرب رده اساسا.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا سؤالى يا نيفين عايزك تجاوبيه بناء على عقيدتك انتى مالكيش دعوه بالسلفيين دلوقتى عندك انتى فى المسيحيه الله بيحب الكفر بيه ؟ يا ايوه يا لا



طبعا لا 
لان حسب عقيدتي مفيش شئ اسمه كفر 
فمن انا كي اكفر انسان مثلي لاختلافه عني


----------



## نصر 29 (31 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طبعا لا
> لان حسب عقيدتي مفيش شئ اسمه كفر
> فمن انا كي اكفر انسان مثلي لاختلافه عني



طيب جميل مفيش شىء اسمه الكفر عندك فى عقيدتك 

طيب بتسموا الناس اللى هاتدخل جهنم ايه .. اوعى تقولى مفيش فى عقيدتك جهنم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> يا سيدى خليك مباشر بالله عليك مش عايزين نتكلم كتير
> 
> احنا بردو عايزين لكل المختلفين عننا الهدايه لكن انت عندك فى اعتقادك الله بيحب الكفر السؤال محدد


*حبيبى وفقا لعقيدتى الكامله لايوجد بها مايسمى ان الله يحب او يكره الشرك به لكن يوجد اراده الهيه بخلاص الجميع من خلال الايمان وعدم الشرك به.
بعد الانسان عن هذا الخط الالهى لايمنع حب الله له .
الشرك بالله امر مضاد للمشيئة الالهيه ويجلب العذاب الابدى لكنه قى النهاية أمر ترك الله للإنسان الحريه فى اختياره فمن انا الانسان حتى أقيم من نفسى ديانا للآخرين.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> طيب جميل مفيش شىء اسمه الكفر عندك فى عقيدتك
> 
> طيب بتسموا الناس اللى هاتدخل جهنم ايه .. اوعى تقولى مفيش فى عقيدتك جهنم



يا نصر انت كدا بتشتت الموضوع بدخولك في موضوع تاني تمام


بعتذر ليك يا سمعان
بس لازم ارد

عندي اسمه الحجيم ودا مش كفر بالله
لانهم عرفوا ربنا اكيد وسمعوا عنه
دا اسمه رفض للمسيح الاله الواحد وللايمان بيه وللخلاص 
ودي حريتهم 
لان الانسان اتخلق حر وغير مجبر

لذا يستجيب الموت الابدي


----------



## نصر 29 (31 مارس 2012)

مش تشتيت ولا حاجه يا اختى بالعكس دى اجابة السؤال الاول 

انتى فى المشاركه اللى قبل دى قولتى طبعا لا 

وفى المشاركه دى قولتى يستحقوا الموت الابدى ... اذا فالله لم يكن ليدخلهم الجحيم و يضع عليهم الموت الابدى بالانفصال عنه بالمفهوم المسيحى وهو يحب ( اعتقادهم هذا ) بعيد تانى اعتقادهم  او ان يكون راضى عن هذا الاعتقاد وكذلك نحن ولكن طبعا بالمفهوم الاسلامى 

نحب ونرضى بكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من عقائد ونرفض ونبغض كل ما يرفضه الله من عقائد .. وبكرر تانى ( عقائد ) 

فالعقيده هى فكر هى ايمان باعتقاد ما وليست شخص من دم ولحم 

وليس معنى انكارنا للعقيده المخالفه ان نسب رجل اعتنقها وخصوصا اذا كان من اهلنا و خصوصا اكثر ان كان قد مات واصبح بين يدى ربه ولهذا كل ما فعله هؤلاء ليس من الدين فى شىء 

كنا نختلف معه فى مواقف وهو حى كمثل رفضه لشلح زكريا بطرس و موقفه من وفاء قسطنطين وغيرها من المواقف لكن بعد ان مات خلاص فقد افضى الى ما قدم


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> مش تشتيت ولا حاجه يا اختى بالعكس دى اجابة السؤال الاول
> 
> انتى فى المشاركه اللى قبل دى قولتى طبعا لا
> 
> ...



اشكرك علي توضيحك
وفي انتظار ردك


----------



## نصر 29 (31 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> نعم قولت هذا
> فالمسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد هو الطريق والحق والحياة
> فمن يرفض السير في الطريق ويرفض معرفه الحق بالتالي لا يريد الحياه
> اذن فهو حر في اختيار عقيده وليس كافر
> ...


عندنا ايضا الله سعى للناس بشتى الطرق ويريد لهم الهدايه والخير والايمان الصحيح  .. ولكن حينما يرفض هذا الشخص ويرفض ويرفض فيكون مستحق للجزاء بالموت الابدى والجحيم عندك و جهنم عندى وهم اختاروا باختيارهم بلا شك بالمنظورين الاسلامى والمسيحى 

وقولك هو حر انا اتفق معاكى فيه فالقرأن يقول ( لا اكراه فى الدين )  اما قولك ليس كافر فأختلف معكى فيه لأن من حق من يعتقد عقيده ان يسمى المخالف له كافر لأن اصل معنى كلمة الكفر هى تغطية الحقيقه ... فأصبح كل مخالف لعقيده ما مغطى للحقيقه بالنسبه لمعتنقيها 




+Nevena+ قال:


> وهل الله لديك يرفض ويبغض عقيده اهل الكتاب " المسيحين " ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


  نعم لأنها ليست صحيحه من وجهة النظر الاسلاميه  وقدم الله الكثير من الايات فى القرأن تقيم الحجه بالدليل على عدم صحتها 


+Nevena+ قال:


> امممممممم تقصد اهل الكتاب ؟
> امال من ايه ان لم يكن من الدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فهم يتكلموا بحكم السنه والكتاب


    من عند مشاعرهم .. لا لا يتكلمون من السنه والكتاب فليس فى الكتاب والسنه أن اسب مسيحى او يهودى 
بل على العكس السنه والكتاب فيهم حث على المعامله الحسنه وترهيب للمعامله السيئه  والامثله كثيره جدا اكثر من ان يسعها هذا الموضوع .. 

المشاعر مجيشه اصلا فى نفوس الكثيرين من احداث كثيره ومواقف متعدده كان فيها خلاف فهؤلاء لم يستطيعوا السيطره و الفصل بين المقامين مقام الخلاف و مقام اجلال موقف الموت 

فأين هم من وقفة النبى لجنازة اليهودى وحين قال له الصحابه يا رسول الله هذه جنازة يهودى فقال لهم اليست نفسا .. فهذه هى السنه ما فعلها النبى وقالها احترام النفس البشريه بغض النظر عن دينها 




+Nevena+ قال:


> اشكرك علي توضيحك
> وفي انتظار ردك


لا شكر على واقع فهذا هو دينى انا لم اجاملكم فى شىء 

انا من اشكرك على ذوقك و اسلوبك الراقى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مارس 2012)

كنت زمان افهم ان الظلمة يعنى مفيش نور ... و هكذا كل شئ و تضاده .. بس الكره للاسف مش معناه ان مفيش محبة .. الكره فى حد ذاته مفهوم منفصل كليا عن المحبة ... مقدرش اقول انهم معرفوش يحبو البابا ( او معرفوش يحبو العقيدة المسيحية و معتنقيها ) و تبقى النتيجة الطبيعية هى الكره .. كانو يقدرو ببساطة ميحبوش بس ميكرهوش ( دة لو افترضنا ان الحب مشروط باتباع عقيدة معينة )

لكن اما نوصل لمرحلة الكره .. مفيش سبب منطقى يفسرها ... هما تعدو مرحلة عدم حبنا او الحب المشروط او رفضهم العقيدة او او او او .... يمكن اقدر افهم سبب سقوط الشيطان فى بداية الخليقة و اقول اة ماشى كبريائه منعه ... لكن كره انسان لانسان مقابلهوش او اختلط بيه ولا يعرف عنه حاجة و يشرب الكره من جيل لجيل دى مش لقيالها تفسير بصراحة


----------



## bob (31 مارس 2012)

*صدقني يا اخي سمعان الفكرة مش البابا نفسه
من فترة كان ابونا فيلوباتير كان بيتكلم علي ازمه ماسبيرو و دخل في الكلام الشيخ السلفي البرهامي ده و قال الدين بيؤمرني اني محبش اي حد مسيحي يعني هما بيفتقدوا معني الحب و قبول الاخر في تعاليم دينهم عايزهم ازاي يحبوا البابا
و يمكن علشان دقن سيدنا كانت اطول من دقنهم !!!!
*


----------



## نصر 29 (1 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لكن كره انسان لانسان مقابلهوش



ليس كره انسان لأنسان  راجعى مشاركتى قبل السابقه قعدت اكرر واقول العقيده  العقيده 

الانسان حاجه وعقيدته حاجه تانيه هو ده اللى عايز اوصله بس مش عارف ليه مش واصلكم مع انها سهله 

هو مش جائز عندى فى الاسلام الزواج من مسيحيه او يهوديه وتظل على دينها ولا تعتنق الاسلام ومما ورد فى الاثر ( ان الرجل ليضع اللقمه فى فم امرأته له عليها اجر )  اذا اى حب للأنسان اكثر من هذا ومع ذلك هى على دين غير الاسلام 

فيا ريت لا يترك كل شخص نفسه للهوى ولكن يجب ان تنظر للأعتقاد كما يفهمه اصحابه لا كما تتخيله او تتوهمه انت . 

وتحياتى  ....  و كل موضوع وانتم طيبين :16_14_21:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أبريل 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> ليس كره انسان لأنسان  راجعى مشاركتى قبل السابقه قعدت اكرر واقول العقيده  العقيده
> 
> الانسان حاجه وعقيدته حاجه تانيه هو ده اللى عايز اوصله بس مش عارف ليه مش واصلكم مع انها سهله
> 
> ...




استاذ نصر انا قريت كل مشاركاتك و فهمت اللى انت بتقوله و استوعبته كويس ... حضرتك اللى مقريتش مداخلتى كاملة ... انا متكلمتش عن دين انا اتكلمت عن اشخاص مفترض انهم رموز لدينهم ... انا انسانة مسيحية مش مطالبة نهائى انى ادور الاسلام بيقول ايه عن معاملة المسلم ليا لكن بحتك كل يوم بناس مسلمين بيعاملونى و بشوف معاملتهم شكلها ايه.. و اما المعاملة تتكرر من اشخاص مختلفة بنفس الكلام متحاسبنيش لو قولت ان الدين بيعلمهم كدة و خصوصا ان دة العامل المشترك الوحيد بينهم كلهم .. حضرتك على عينى و راسى بس حضرتك مش اكتر من فرد دبلوماسى بيقدم صورة حلوة عن الاسلام و اسفة برضه لو قولت ان حضرتك مش قائد جماعة ولا مرشد ولا شيخ بيدى خطبة كل جمعة فى زاوية مبنية فى مدخل عمارة كل الهدف منها الهروب من الضرايب و بيكفر كل الناس و مبيقولش غير ان القبط كفرة و ولاد ..... اظن ان حضرتك سمعت الكلام دة بودنك قبل ما انا اسمعه و لو قولتلى محصلش يبقى حضرتك مش عايش معانا ... و مش معنى كلامى ان كل المسلمين كدة لا اغلبهم الا من رحم ربى و الحب لقى طريق لقلوبهم .. حضرتك مشكور على تفهمك الصحيح لدينك و معاملتك الطيبة .. بس الكلام ببلاش و سهل تقول زى ما حضرتك عايز بس على رأى المثل الشعبى العظيم فى مصر ( اللى فى القلب فى القلب يا كنيسة )


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 أبريل 2012)

لانهم متخلفون جهلة


----------



## miraam (1 أبريل 2012)

*الغيرة الغيرة ثم الغيرة القاتلة التى تجعلهم يشتمونة حتى بعد نياحتة *

*هما بيكرهوا المسيحين عموما و بيكرهوا اى مسيحى مشهور او محبوب او ذو شأن كبير كراهية من نوع خاص نتيجة للغيرة منه و هذا لا شك فيه و هو سبب كرههم الشديد سواء للبابا او لنجيب ساويرس*

*اما بالنسبة لرأى الاستاذ نصر ان هما بيكرهوا العقيدة و ليس الشخص و سؤالك اذا المسيحية بتكره الكفر ام لا ..... اقولك احنا ماعندناش شئ اسمة الكفر و غير مسموح لنا بكره اى انسان انما نكره فقط الشيطان الذى هو عدو الخير و عدو الانسان و الانسان الحاقد و الكاره دا بنصلى له لان الشيطان مسيطر عليه ... طبعا انا باقولك تعاليم ديننا التى علمها لنا السيد المسيح ( الذى قدم الخلاص للجميع من خطية آدم و لم يفرق بين من احبوه و من رفضوه ) و من بعده الرسل و الآباء لكن طبعا فيه منا مش بيقدر يوصل لدرجة المحبة العالية دى لكن بنحاول لان دا ديننا* 


ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب ممكن ياسمعان اقول رأى
> يمكن علشان
> وفاء قسطنطين
> وكاميليا شحاتة
> والفهم أن موقف البابا كان متشددا


 
*انت قولتها *
*وفاء قسطنطين *
*كاميليا شحاتة*
*امال لو كان اساميهم *
*فاطمة  و لا خديجة كانوا عملوا فينا ايه !!!!!*
*اظن من باب اولى ان وفاء و كاميليا كانو يبقوا السبب فى كراهية البابا لهم مش العكس *
*ثم هل قبل ذلك كانو يحبوننا ؟؟؟؟* *هل لولا كاميليا و وفاء لن يكون هناك آيات تحث على كرهنا ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أبريل 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> وقولك هو حر انا اتفق معاكى فيه فالقرأن يقول ( لا اكراه فى الدين )
> 
> دائما ما اسمع تلك الايه ولكن للاسف الواقع عكس هذا تمام
> فيما يحدث خلال الفترات الماضيه اكبر دليل علي عكس ما تقوله تلك الايه
> ...




انا من اشكرك علي اسلوبك الراقي اخي


----------



## Critic (1 أبريل 2012)

على العكس دول كانوا بيحبوه موت وبيستقبلوه بالورود والاحضان وبيقولوا فيه كل خير


----------



## Critic (1 أبريل 2012)

> فى المسيحيه الله بيحب الكفر بيه ؟


لا يحب عدم الايمان بيه , لكن يحب الجميع حتى الغير مؤمن بيه ويريده ان يعود لكن يتركه لأختياره ,,,المسلم مامور بكره غير المسلم وهذا لا خلاف فيه ,,,انه دين "كره " و "عداء" الاخر الغير مؤمن بدينك حتى لو كان قريبك ! ...وسلملى على ابراهيم الاسوة الحسنة


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 أبريل 2012)

> [المسلم مامور بكره غير المسلم وهذا لا خلاف فيه ,,


كره مايعتقد غير المسلم 
وإلا عزيزى كريتك ، فقد قام النبى لجنازة يهودى !

صحيح البخاري  - كتاب الجنائز
 باب من قام لجنازة يهودي - حديث:‏1263‏ 
 حدثنا آدم ، حدثنا شعبة ، حدثنا عمرو بن مرة ، قال : سمعت عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى ، قال : كان سهل بن حنيف ، وقيس بن سعد قاعدين بالقادسية ، فمروا عليهما بجنازة ، فقاما ، فقيل لهما إنها من أهل الأرض أي من أهل الذمة ، فقالا : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرت به جنازة فقام ، فقيل له : إنها جنازة يهودي ، فقال : " أليست نفسا " 
فالكره موجه للإعتقاد الذى لم يشرعه الله


----------



## Critic (1 أبريل 2012)

> كره مايعتقد غير المسلم


ارجع للممتحة اية 4
وكفى
فى الاسلام تجد سلطة وللأسف الناسخ هو من تبقى !


----------



## the shepherd (1 أبريل 2012)

*" لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته. ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم، بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم، لذلك يبغضكم العالم "*

*يوحنا 19:15*​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (1 أبريل 2012)

بفتكر وانا بقرا كلامكم هنا
 موضوع من موضوعات الانشاء اللى كانوا بيدوهالنا فى الاعدادى فى التربيه الدينيه الاسلاميه
الاسلام جعل الناس كاسنان المشط لا يفرق بين لون او جنس او عرق
 انا مشفتش عنصريه اكتر من اللى شفتها ف قلوب المسلمين اللى كنت واحده منهم
 وكانت جوايا العنصريه اللى مزروعه جواهم 
هو طيب.....بس مسيحي
 هى أمينه .....بس مسيحيه
 يااااااااااااااااااه لو مكنش مسيحي
 عيبها انها مسيحيه
 كلمة مسيحي لوحدها كفايه عند اى مسلم انه _ان مكنش هيكره_ ياخد جنب من اى انسان
 حتى ولو كان الانسان ده مفيهوش اى مشكله

 الانجيل قالنا كده : 
و تكونون  مبغضين  من الجميع من  اجل اسمي

 لوقا 21 : 17 

 بفتكر موقف من المواقف اللى هزتنى جدا فى اخر أيام اسلامى 

 كنت ف المترو ويومها كنت لابسه بلوزه قصيره 
 قمت عشان انزل ووقفت جنب الباب
 حسيت بحركه على ضهري 
 التفت بسرعه
 لقيت ست مسيحيه بتشد البلوزه بتاعتي
 وبابتسامه رقيقه بتقولى : ضهرك كان باين.ابقي البسي حاجه طويله شويه
 حسيت ساعتها بمنتهى الحقاره
 ست مسيحيه بتستر بنت مسلمه محجبه وبتنصحها بكل حب
 ده انا عمري مفكرت اعمل حاجه كده مع مسيحيه
 هما كانوا بيقولولنا المسيحيين بيقصدوا يلبسوا قصير و ميهمهمش لو حاجه منهم بانت
 اد ايه فكرنا كان مسموم
 اد ايه قلوبنا كانت سودا
 كان مطلوب مني اكره المسيحيين لانى مسلمه
 بس ست زى دى مقدرش اكرهها
 انا لو يرجع بيا الزمن كنت بوست ايديها ورجليها
 واقوللها سامحينى
 سامحينى لانهم علمونى اكرهك .. وكرهتك قبل ما اعرفك.

​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2012)

لا يشتم ولا يسب ألا الأنسان الناجح
يكفى كل زملائى المسلمين فى العمل
حزانى من قلوبهم على قداسه البابا
وبيمدحوا حكمته ومحبته للوطن 
بأمانه كم كنت سعيد
دع كل من يشتم يشتم . ربنا بيجازى​


----------



## چاكس (1 أبريل 2012)

*لأنه شخص ناجح ، كتير هتلاقى فاشلين بيحقدوا على الناجحين 
اللى يثبت هذا الكلام هو انه حتى بعد وفاته فهو مازال فى قلوب ناس كتير و هيفضل , ليه لأنه راجل محترم و كلامه قيم و له معنى , لكن تعالى بقى شوف واحد من الرعاع الاسلاميين دول هتلاقيه يااما بيحرض على هدم كنيسة يا اما بيتكلم فى فتوى ملكات اليمين حل شرعى للى مش قادر يتأهل ههههههههه ،، *


----------



## magdy_soso83 (1 أبريل 2012)

*الله محبة*

لان مثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا شنودة الهه " محبة " و زرع فيه المحبة  على النقيض فى الطرف الثانى و الباقى مفهوم طبعا من غير كلام  :sami73:


----------



## eveay (1 أبريل 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *لأنه شخص ناجح ، كتير هتلاقى فاشلين بيحقدوا على الناجحين
> اللى يثبت هذا الكلام هو انه حتى بعد وفاته فهو مازال فى قلوب ناس كتير و هيفضل , ليه لأنه راجل محترم و كلامه قيم و له معنى , لكن تعالى بقى شوف واحد من الرعاع الاسلاميين دول هتلاقيه يااما بيحرض على هدم كنيسة يا اما بيتكلم فى فتوى ملكات اليمين حل شرعى للى مش قادر يتأهل ههههههههه ،، *




كلام حضرتك غير مقبول ومينفعش انك تقول علينا اننا رعاه على الاقل احنا بحترم النصارى لان ده من تعاليم دين الاسلام عندنا 
ومش هقول غير( يمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين)


----------



## bob (1 أبريل 2012)

eveay قال:


> كلام حضرتك غير مقبول ومينفعش انك تقول علينا اننا رعاه على الاقل احنا بحترم النصارى لان ده من تعاليم دين الاسلام عندنا
> ومش هقول غير( يمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين)


*هو قال*


> * واحد من الرعاع الاسلاميين دول*


 *يعني يقصد الشيوخ اللي بيشتموا يعني الراجل مغلطش كده
ثانيا احنا مش نصاري
ثالثا دين الاسلام عندكم لا يحترم احد غير المسلمين فقط و بيكفر كل الناس*


----------



## eveay (1 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *هو قال* *يعني يقصد الشيوخ اللي بيشتموا يعني الراجل مغلطش كده
> ثانيا احنا مش نصاري
> ثالثا دين الاسلام عندكم لا يحترم احد غير المسلمين فقط و بيكفر كل الناس*



انتم لا تقبلون ان يقال على احدكم هذا فلما تقولون انتم هذا 
ومن قال ان دين الاسلام عندنا يكفر احد اقرأ هذا وتمعن فى معناه وستدرك انك خاطئ
رسول الله قال هذا الحديث فارجو ان تتمعن فى معناه 
(إذا فتحت مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا فإن لهم دما ورحما )
نحن نقبل كل العقائد الاخرى بل ندافع عنها ايضا وعن معتنقيها 
اتمنى ان تكون فهمت معنى كلامى


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

eveay قال:


> انتم لا تقبلون ان يقال على احدكم هذا فلما تقولون انتم هذا
> ومن قال ان دين الاسلام عندنا يكفر احد اقرأ هذا وتمعن فى معناه وستدرك انك خاطئ
> رسول الله قال هذا الحديث فارجو ان تتمعن فى معناه
> (إذا فتحت مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيرا فإن لهم دما ورحما )
> ...


*حبيبي هو اللي قال و قال علي اللي بيشتموا و انا شايف ان اللي بيشتم بيجي يوم يتشتم فيه و بعدين انت زعلان علي اللي قاله و مش زعلان علي اللي بيتقال علي قداسة البابا و علي المسيحيين ؟!
حبيبي روح اعرف دينك كويس و بعدين تعالي اتكلم علي سماحة الاسلام في القسم الاسلامي ده لو لقيت سماحة *


----------



## eveay (2 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *حبيبي هو اللي قال و قال علي اللي بيشتموا و انا شايف ان اللي بيشتم بيجي يوم يتشتم فيه و بعدين انت زعلان علي اللي قاله و مش زعلان علي اللي بيتقال علي قداسة البابا و علي المسيحيين ؟!
> حبيبي روح اعرف دينك كويس و بعدين تعالي اتكلم علي سماحة الاسلام في القسم الاسلامي ده لو لقيت سماحة *



كلامك هذا اكبر دليل على انك لا تعرف دينك 
الا تعرف ان اخلاقك سوف تكون من اخلاق دينك فانت بكلامك هذا تسيئ الى دينك اولا 
ومن قال اننى لم احزن على من قال اى شيئ يسئ الى قداسة البابا 
انا من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدى ده وبصراحة ملقتش سماحة فعلا بس بينكم انتم مش فى الاسلام لان الاسلام اساسا دين حسن المعاملة والسماحة 
ربنا يهديك ويهدينا


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

> كلامك هذا اكبر دليل على انك لا تعرف دينك


*هو اي كلام بيتقال و خلاص !! طيب عرفني ديني يا جهبز*


> الا تعرف ان اخلاقك سوف تكون من اخلاق دينك فانت بكلامك هذا تسيئ الى دينك اولا


*اخلاقك من اخلاق دينك !! مين ساعدتك علشان تعلمني ايه الصح من الغلط و انا عارف اخلاقي و عارف ديني بيقولي ايه مش بيضحك عليا زيكم*


> ومن قال اننى لم احزن على من قال اى شيئ يسئ الى قداسة البابا


*و مين قال انك حزنت !! *


> انا من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدى ده و*بصراحة ملقتش سماحة فعلا بس بينكم انتم* مش فى الاسلام لان الاسلام اساسا دين حسن المعاملة والسماحة


*طيب لما لقيت كده لسه موجود ليه نورتنا حبيبي دور علي سماحة في حته تانية لما تلاقيه في دينك تعالي اتكلم و بعدين عندك القسم الاسلامي روح اتعرف علي دينك و بعدين ابقي تعالي نفهمك يعني ايه كلمة محبة في المسيحية*


----------



## eveay (2 أبريل 2012)

دينا بيضحك علينا 
لا والله ضحكتنى 
حضرتك كده متعصب بس تعصب متخلف 
وانا مسجلتش فى المنتدى ده الا لما لقيت فيه اساءة لدينى وسجلت بس عشان ارد ودى هتكون اخر مشاركة منى وبعدين قسم اسلامى ايه اللى انت جاى بتتكلم عنه القسم الاسلامى الله انتوا عمالين تكتبوا فيه مواضيع وتألفوها على مزاجوا 
للاسف انا دينى ميسمحليش انى اسيئ لحد زى ما حضرتك عمال تعمل كده
وبقولها تانى ربنا يهديييييييييييييك


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

eveay قال:


> دينا بيضحك علينا
> لا والله ضحكتنى
> *حضرتك كده متعصب بس تعصب متخلف *
> وانا مسجلتش فى المنتدى ده الا لما لقيت فيه اساءة لدينى وسجلت بس عشان ارد ودى هتكون اخر مشاركة منى وبعدين قسم اسلامى ايه اللى انت جاى بتتكلم عنه القسم الاسلامى الله انتوا عمالين تكتبوا فيه مواضيع وتألفوها على مزاجوا
> ...


*انا متشكر لاخلاقك العالية 
اساءه لدينك !!! قصدك ان الحقيقة دايما مره
طيب طالما احنا بنألف المواضيع متكشفنا بقي علي حقيقتنا !! ولا انت متعود تقول اي كلام و خلاص !!
انا اسئت ليك ؟ فين يا ريت توضحلي انشا الله اعدم سماحة اللي بتدور عليها*


----------



## eveay (2 أبريل 2012)

انت عايزنى بقى اوضح المواضيح اللى انتوا بتألفوا 
اوك ماشى انت اللى عايز كده
هو حضرتك متعرفش ان سيدنا عيسى مش ابن الله ولا حاجة زى ما انتوا بتقولوا لانه بالنسبة لينا هو عبد الله ورسوله فقط وان كان هو ابن الله فحواء ايضا بنت الله لانها خلقت بدون ام وادم ايضا لانه ولد بدون اب وام
الا تعلم ان الدين عند الله الاسلام وانه لن يقبل احد الا بدين الاسلام
الا تعلم ان الرسول الكريم الذى تسيئون له فى كل مواضيعكم كان متزوج من مارية القبطية وانجب منها 
الا تعلم ان سيدنا عيسى لم يموت وانما فقط استبدله الله بشبيه له 
وانه سوف ينزل الى الارض بعد خروج المسيخ الدجال ويقوم بقتله ويكسر الصليب الذى تتمسكون به 
نحن عندنا لا يوجد الا اله واحد وقول غير هذا يعتبر شرك بالله وهو من الكبائر التى لا يمكن غفرانها

يقول الله تعالى فى كتابه العزيز (قل هو الله احد . الله الصمد.لم يلد ولم يولد .ولم يكن له كفو احد)

وقال ايضا (انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون) فان القرأن الكريم محفوظ من الله لايمكن تحريفه كما قلتم عليه
هل اكتفيت بهذا ام تريد المزيد
يا أخى ان لن ادخل معك فى حرب عقائد او اديان فأنت مصرى انا مثلك وكما نحن نحترم الاخرين نتمنى ان نجد من يبادلنا الاحترام


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

eveay قال:


> انت عايزنى بقى اوضح المواضيح اللى انتوا بتألفوا
> اوك ماشى انت اللى عايز كده
> هو حضرتك متعرفش ان سيدنا عيسى مش ابن الله ولا حاجة زى ما انتوا بتقولوا لانه بالنسبة لينا هو عبد الله ورسوله فقط وان كان هو ابن الله فحواء ايضا بنت الله لانها خلقت بدون ام وادم ايضا لانه ولد بدون اب وام
> الا تعلم ان الدين عند الله الاسلام وانه لن يقبل احد الا بدين الاسلام
> ...


*مع احترامي لحضرتك بس كلامك بالنسبة ليا صفر تماما عارف ليه علشان انت بتقول كلام بدون اي دليل عندك القسم المسيحي و القسم الاسلامي افتح اي موضوع تحبه و في اي موضوع و لو عايز تفهم فعلا هتلاقي نقاش اما لو حضرتك حافظ كلمتين و متمسك بيهم منصحكش تفتح حاجه علشان هتضيع وقتنا و انت متمسك برايك
اتفضل ممكن تروح القسم اللي يعجبك و اكتب اي موضوع او ترد علي المواضيع الموجودة بس بالدليل مش كلام انشائي و خلاص
صدقني انا بحترم كل الناس بس اللي بشوفه من المسلمين و كرههم ليا او للمسيحيين عموما حاجه متعجبنيش*


----------



## eveay (2 أبريل 2012)

طب معلش بس سؤال ايه دليل حضرتك على كل الكلام اللى بتقولوه 
هتقولى الانجيل 
طيب احنا دليلنا على كده القرأن الكريم والسنة النبوية وبعدين الكلام اللى انا قلته ده مش كلام انشائى حفظه ده كلام عليه الف دليل من القرأن الكريم اللى هو كلام ربنا
وبعدين مين قال ان احنا كمسلمين بنكره المسيحيين 
مش عشان حضرتك شوفت عينات يبقى تطبق القاعدة على جميع المسلمين اللى موجود فى العالم


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

eveay قال:


> طب معلش بس سؤال ايه دليل حضرتك على كل الكلام اللى بتقولوه
> هتقولى الانجيل
> طيب احنا دليلنا على كده القرأن الكريم والسنة النبوية وبعدين الكلام اللى انا قلته ده مش كلام انشائى حفظه ده كلام عليه الف دليل من القرأن الكريم اللى هو كلام ربنا
> وبعدين مين قال ان احنا كمسلمين بنكره المسيحيين
> مش عشان حضرتك شوفت عينات يبقى تطبق القاعدة على جميع المسلمين اللى موجود فى العالم


*طيب اوك عندك القسم الاسلامي و اثبت كلامك من القران و السنة انا معنديش بصراحة معلومات في الاسلاميات بس في اخواتي في القسم يقدروا يخدموا حضرتك
امال بتحبوهم !! يمكن *


----------



## marmora jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

باختصار شديد جدا
لان الشيطان بيكره الانسان المؤمن المسيحي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أبريل 2012)

*يا ريت من فضلكم يا جماعه نراعى تخصص القسم وبلاش تشتييت للموضوع اكتر من كده
الاخ eveay كل المواضيع اللى بتناقش الامور الاسلاميه موجوده ف منتدى الحوار اتفضل لهناك وحاور زى ما تحب
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## zama (2 أبريل 2012)

لي رأيئ يوجز بالآتي :

1- تيار الإسلام المعنون بالأخوان الآن ، يتبع مبدأ دهاء شديد ، يظهر بإبتسامة و شعور مبطن ، 

ذلك لأنهم متمرسي بالسياسة ، العنصر القادم ، هو ما أكد لي تكهني و أصبح إعتقاد مُسَـلْـمّ به لدي ..

2- الأخوة السلفيين ، لـ سبب أو لأخر ، تواجد تأثيرهم الملحوظ بالمجتمع الآن ، لأنهم يتبعوا منهج 

أعتزله الأحوان الآن ، بعدما أمتهنوه بـ جديد نشأتهم ، و هو منهج المزايدة ع الإسلام و المسلمين 

العواد ، لأجل الظهور و إثبات الحمية الدينية ، ذلك ما سيُلاحظ بـ عموم سابق تاريخ الأخوان ، ما ينتابني 

من حروف لـ وصف ذلك المنهج هو الحمية الصبيانية _ تأجيج العواطف البسيطة الحنكة _ ، يقولك بـ نحب 

أو نكره أو نحترم الحداد أو لا ، *ذلك* أمور تشابه أسلوب " أشاح و أناح " ، الأخوان أفضل قياساً بالسلفيين 

، كلاهما مطابقتاً بـ ذوي الإدارة أو رجال الساسة ، سيكونوا بـ مرتبة متواضعة جداً ، لأنهم لم يكونوا بـ قدر 

كلمتهم ..

3- ما أراه بالأخوان أو السلف ، ما هو إلا (( *كراهية تحت الجلد* )) ، و هو عنوان كتاب الأستاذ / هيكل ؛ 

ربما يتساءل السلفيين لأنفسهم ، لماذا يتجنبنا _ بدلاً من السأم _ البعض ؟؟ أود أن أحتفظ بـ تكهني ، 

أكيد الأقباط يتساءلوا : لماذا يكرهنا السلفيين بالأخص و يتعامل الإسلام تجاهنا _ لا التعاملات اليومية 

تُعد قياساً _ بإزدراء ؟؟ !! ربما سـ تظهر إجابات فحواها عاطفة مرتسمة بـ حروف دينية ، لكن للإدراك 

_ بصدق _ لا يجب أن يُستخدم الدين لـ فهم الفكر ، لا يمكن أن يُسخدم مبدأ التفقد البصري للتقيّم 

لإحكام صواب الرؤية ، لابد من التطرق بـ موضوعية لقراءة أصل التوجهات السياسية بـ كتب ذوي الفكر ، 

أقرأ و أحتفظ بـ المحصلة النهائية لـ رؤيتك الحياتية ..

4- السياسة تُعيد صياغة و توجهات العقول ، *المخدوع* بـ نفسه يظن أنه يختار قناعاته ، بحالة أنها مُرسلة ..


----------

